# 3rd party bindings on Burton Channel boards - which brand works?



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

3rd party bindings on Burton Channel boards - which brand works? I understand it's not officially supported but i heard some ppl have success with Union bindings. Any other brand of bindings that works with their channel system? thx


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Have looked into this pretty extensively because i just picked up an 09 CustomX with the ICS system and wanted new bindings. Most info out there says Burton EST bindings or nothing. However I know there is a conversion kit that will let you put regular Burton bindings on a channel board, but I haven't heard of any other binding fitting on a Burton ICS. Everyone I've spoken to says it can't be done


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Here's Rome response for using their bindings on the Channel. Wonder how secure this way will be and how they screw down the binding:

I have seen some riders using their regular 4x4 disks set at a 45 degree angle, and using the two mounting holes that are furthest from each other in the ICS system. This must work since they are riding this way, but I cannot recommend doing it. The bindings are made for using four mounting screws a piece (or 3 on a Burton board) so I can’t guarantee that two screws will hold a binding totally, and securely to the board. You may encounter some flex, like toe or heel lift, if you try this mounting setup too, but I haven’t tried it myself, so I can’t say for sure. Let me know if it works out for you.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Nothing against Burton, but this is why I don't buy their boards...lack of compatibility with almost everything else out in the market.

On topic, I think I've heard some people mounting Unions with success. You may want to enquire.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Ya, i'm quite tempted by this year's Malolo but I don't want to bring an extra set of binding just for that. (ideally, have one binding + TRice + Malolo on any trip). Saves luggage spaces


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

COLD/HOT: Putting Union bindings on an ICS Burton board

do it up


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ICS FLOW DISKS flow is on the ball now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Drake bindings offers free Drake-Burton Channel board mounting discs that work exclusively with Drake bindings on Burton boards that utilize the ICS Infinite Channel System mounting system. Unfortunately, they only work with Drake bindings.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Flux is the only binding system that Burton ALLOWS to use their ICS system. its because Flux owns the patent to cap straps... you can get discs from shops when you buy flux bundings. Im really digging a pair of super titans this year


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ What? Seriously?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

are you waiting to say something of substance BA?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

The Burton adapter disk for their regular bindings is doubly reinforced compared to the standard disks due to there only being 2 screws holding it in place, I can't possibly imagine a 4 hole mounting disk that is designed to share the load between 4 screws ending well when being retrofitted diagonally.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is all full of fucking wins.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the perfect solution. Forget about burton.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

that is the best suggestion I have heard all day


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> that is the best suggestion I have heard all day


Wish I can, but got an Uninc already for a year now. Want to see if there is a binding that will work for both my Summit and my Uninc


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

All I know is that Flux are allowed to make their bindings EST compatible.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

maybe it's just me but, out of all the great boards out there that allow you to use any binding you want, why would you get an ics board and then wonder about using 3rd party bindings after the fact?


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

return2heaven said:


> maybe it's just me but, out of all the great boards out there that allow you to use any binding you want, why would you get an ics board and then wonder about using 3rd party bindings after the fact?


Didn't put that into consideration before. Just jump onto the purchase after hearing good things about the Uninc.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I have the perfect solution. Forget about burton.


:laugh: hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------

